

Show HN: JotForm Instant - Instantly Brewed Forms - aytekin
http://instant.jotform.com

======
aytekin
Last week I read a comment on Hacker News and then decided to build this
project. We had a lot of fun building it.

The comment I read was on the squaresend launch thread. Someone suggested that
there is a need for a form building tool with less features.

We have this 2500 form templates created mostly by our users. JotForm Instant
let's you pick any form template, add your email address to the URL and voila!
You have a form that can send emails to you.

I'd love hear your comments and suggestions.

------
prakster
Just tried it...awesome! You might consider hiding the email address appearing
in the url.

